# Cylon Raider



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just was on facebook and Steve had a peview pic of the Raider. It looks sweet
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=7062353&fbid=471860846076&id=698966076&ref=nf


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

"content currently unavailable"

any way you could grab a pic and post it here in case someone isn't on facebook?

Also, send me a friend request please! http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/MasterJediMike


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

{ Figured I'd just Link to Steve's Site since there's more pics there!}

http://culttvman.com/main/

It's the Season 4 " Advanced " Raider
for those that are interested... :thumbsup:

I am curious though if that's a test shot or
a grown pattern ?



_
{ Oh, and before I forget, credit for the photo goes
to Steve " CULT TV MAN " Iverson... }_


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is Fantastic! Can't wait to get my hands on one to build Scar:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

BTW, just found out that the ships he's
holding is a grown pattern.. Unfortunately not
a test shot... That will be awhile longer yet..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

When did Adam Savage start working for Moebius?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

It'll be great to have a nuCylon raider for the nuViper to fight. Can't wait to reenact the dogfights with the models. Vrooom!

Sean


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ooooooh! Exciting! Can't wait for more news.

iHobby begins in 25 days! (Countdown clock available HERE)


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Hopeing the kit is a tad bigger.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> When did Adam Savage start working for Moebius?


Ah, good. I'm not the only one who thinks Frank has a bit of an Adam Savage thing going on. :thumbsup:

I wonder if it was intentional to have a _Cylon_ Raider and a _Confederate_ Raider in the same shot...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Frank doesn't have the Howard Hughes hair Adam seems to be fancying nowadays.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow ! The Raider looks great! I hope it will be 1/32 like the mark II. Unfortunately a kit is proably 9 to 12 months away ! It seems to take at least that long from grown copy to kit. Frack! Another BSG kit to drool over! Thanks Frank and Dave ! Keep them coming. With a little luck we will get release dates for the Viper Mk. VII and The Cylon Centurion at I Hobby next month as well as what ever else Team Moebuis has instore for us for 2011. Dare I say Pegasus ????? Colonial One ???? So say we all!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It would be logical for it to be the same scale as the Mk 2 Viper.

Now what would be cool would be for someone to make Cylon Centurions in 1/32 scale to go with the Vipers and Raider...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Wolvster said:


> It's the Season 4 " Advanced " Raider
> for those that are interested... :thumbsup:
> 
> I am curious though if that's a test shot or
> ...


Thats great!!!

I wasn't aware that info was out. I thought the Cylon Centurian was next after the Mk. VII.

While I like the Advanced Raider (style wise) more than the first one designed for the new show. I think Frank, you guys should do the first design Raider instead of the advanced one for the following reasons...Mainly because there are more possibilities for the first design, and greater chance of multiple sales per customer.

With the first design one can model a standard raider, Scar, and Starbuck's captured raider.

There were no 'advanced' raiders that stood out from the others.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

am I understanding you correctly? You mean to say that the raider kit will have a Sacr option piece?

Gosh, Starbuck's captured raider doesn't sound all that appealing with all those veins and sinuous matter sort of spilling out of its head...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Why is it everytime Frank and Dave announce a kit people have to start complaining about it,...I don't like the scale, features, options. price, etc. Just be happy we are getting new kits...just build!


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Magesblood said:


> am I understanding you correctly? You mean to say that the raider kit will have a Sacr option piece?.


Just to be clear, there CAN'T be a Scar option in the kit
since that Raider was a Season 1-3 Raider and this is the
Season 4 Raider... Just wouldn't make sense...

I suppose they " could " do a Season 1-3 Raider later down
the road, but I'd wager that would strictly depend on sales
of this Raider ?


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

This is great news and I hope this Advance Raider is the same scale as the Viper! I am very happy Frank heard us and release this one first coz I prefer this version over the S1-3 version. Will be getting a reasonable number of this kit!

I hope there will be more annoucement for other BSG kits in line to show. Can't wait to see what's next besides the Advance Raider. I hope this kit isn't too far away from release too! 

B


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

can someone link to the differences because I just spent the past half hour looking at wikis and such but can't find any mention of a raider design change other that between the first war and those seen in Razor and the pilot.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

From left to right,

Razor Raider

Season 1-3 Raider

Season 4 " Advanced Raider ".... 











The Season 4 Raider is a completely different Mesh from the
previous Raider design. Personally, I LOVE the Season 4 version
as it has a more " organic " design too it... _VERY_ GIGER-ish...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

hmm. Shows you how much I pay attention.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a quick note. There has been no Raider announced. No Raider has been approved by Universal for us to produce. Nothing is scheduled to be announced. The display on the table at Modelpalooza had the typical disclaimers stating nothing has been approved. I just brought something I had in the office we'd been kicking around. MKVII Viper is next, followed by the Cyclon Centurion. Past that, it's to be announced.... Sorry!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Whoa..., damn...!

I was happy for a while...!

Anyway, I hope Universal's not like Lucasfilm which controls everything being produced, model kit wise! At least we already have the MkII and we will be getting the MkVII and Galactica.

EDITED: I hope we can have an announcement for the next batch after the Cylon Centurion soon! I know the second kit's not even out yet and I am asking for future offerings but I am sure I am speaking for every BSG fans here. We are most hungry to know!!! :wave: Here's to hoping and wishing Universal people are more relax with approvals.

B


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Wolvster said:


> From left to right,
> 
> Razor Raider
> 
> ...


Whoa, that is one big fella! Looking at the pic, I really prefer the Raider Advance more than the S1-3 version. I hope Frank can get the Razor Raider produce for us, in 1/32 too!

B

B


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Boxster said:


> Whoa..., damn...!
> 
> I was happy for a while...!


'tis better to have loved and lost...

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

LOL Well, we got the Galactica and the MKVII coming which I am very excited about! I love both the MkII and MkVII, so not love lost here regards to the Raider. I am just excited to think Moebius is going to announce more BSG kits after this supposed new Raider photo. Wishing and hoping more for Stealthstar and Blackbird.

B


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Raptor


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Personally, I'd rather see the Razor Raider produced over the other style of Raiders. I'd also vote for Stealthstar and Blackbird kits too.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

And The Raptor. Must have a Raptor. 

Sean


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Moebius said:


> ...MKVII Viper is next...


Whoo hoo! :thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Frank,that picture is like throwing chumb in shark infested waters.....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Why is it everytime Frank and Dave announce a kit people have to start complaining about it,...I don't like the scale, features, options. price, etc. Just be happy we are getting new kits...just build!


I certainly am happy that this 'unofficially' seems to be in the pipeline and wasn't complaining.

I think Frank and Dave are doing a great job, and they take much more into consideration regarding what a 'adult' sci-fi modeler wants, than the old 'box scale' days of the AMT Star Trek kits.

As I said, I prefer the look the the advanced season 4 raider over the season 1-3 raider.
My comments, suggestions not complaints, were based on the idea of increasing the number of sales of the kit to a single customer.

My feeling is (and I hope I'm wrong) that after the Galactica kit has been on the market for a while, it will be noticed that its sales are slightly lower than those of the Viper. 
The reasoning for this thought is that a modeler can build a number of different Vipers, Apollo's, Starbuck's, Husker's, Kat's, etc. So they probably bought more that one kit. An example, I have 7 Moebius Vipers in my stash, but will likely only buy one Galactica kit.
With the Galactica kit, the options are much more limiting.

In the case of the Cylon Raider. The Season 1-3 variant as I said, offered more possibilities, any raider of course, but if you want to do Scar or Starbuck's Raider (I said before a cool stand idea for this could be the framework they mounted it on in the hangar) you can't do that with a season 4 Raider. There simply was no season 4 raider that was a character unto itself.

Frank Dave and the guys at Round2 understand the customer far better than previous generations of sci-fi manufacturers. But I'm still not sure if its totally understood about how one single customer buying more than one kit affects total sales. I don't think sci-fi is a 'one customer - one kit' game.

You do have those basic modelers who will buy one of something. But I think the customer who buys more than one copy of a subject like the Viper is underestimated in the percentage of total sales.

The season 4 raider is cooler, but I don't think a season 1-3 version would turn away customers.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> Hopeing the kit is a tad bigger.


I think that looks to be right for 1/32.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> I certainly am happy that this 'unofficially' seems to be in the pipeline and wasn't complaining.
> 
> I think Frank and Dave are doing a great job, and they take much more into consideration regarding what a 'adult' sci-fi modeler wants, than the old 'box scale' days of the AMT Star Trek kits.
> 
> ...


We definitely see the percentage of sales in regards to multiples to a single customer. Galactica should be a good seller, but we do know that many will buy one, instead of a case for different pilots. That's one of the reasons we're doing these "matching-scale" releases. We can't expect someone to buy multiples of the G, or an upsized more detailed version, as there's just one to build. Unless you build a battle damaged, or a "fantasy" version. MKVII will attract multiples, as well as a Raider. Now two different Raiders, not sure that will happen, but I do know they would absolutely be a subject to attract multiple sale.

Oh, you're right on the Raider rapid prototype, it is 1/32 exactly!


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I'd buy an upsized more detailed version of the Galactica! I'd buy a bunch!


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

For some reason when I first saw the heading to this thread I couldn't help but picture a Cylon Centurion astride the Confederate Raider's horse...

Gordon


----------

